# Yet More Lizardmen Rumours



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

All credit to this goes to Zubb, off Warseer.



> As i could not post in a round up froum(not quite sure why), I'll post my tiny bit of rumours here. About SC.
> 
> 
> No Krox SC. Sob-sob.
> ...


I'm not sure what to believe. I know what I want to believe, but it sounds as though lizardmen magic (which they're strangely famed for) is becoming extremely weakened. I can't care shit for skinks - but it's strange that something that's innately more magical than even Elves (maybe not Daemons, yet still has the power to help hold them at bay) aren't able to adequately cast spells.

I did think STRONGLY about waiting for Lizards before restarting Warriors of Chaos, but now I'm glad I busted my nut over the Knights of Chaos and Shaggoths.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I heard a rumour from a guy who works at a GW store, that there WILL be a unit upgradde character. He is for temple guard, he has Great Wepaon, 5+ Ward save and makes his unit Unbreakable. There is a new model for him as well.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Having read the rest of the thead [HERE], it seems as though he is a Special Character. I think Zubb is pretty confident in him being a Special Character, rather than a Special 'Champion'. Likewise, there is another, apparantly, one albino, one Temple Guard. 

I'll leave you to read the thread if you're so interested, if not, it won't be long til you find out, any case. Now that the Spawnings are gone, the SC's sound a bit of a cop out.

Meanwhile - BOC, not to hijack, sounds like there are new Dragon Ogres =). New models, and everything =D. This is relevant, because um... Dragon Ogres are mutated spawn from Dragons and Chaos and Ogres, and Dragons are lizards. Yeah, that links in well.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just seen thanks to Sigmar from this forum, and courtesy of Battlereporter Blogspot, the recent Lizard releases.

Anyway, the link is now up - the Stegadon looks really nice - and even if Engine of the Gods isn't released, it's easier to convert as well. Reminds me of a Necron Pylon though. Conspiracy? We'll see.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Some more images have been posted over on Warseer.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Mmmmmm Stegadons!!!! Yass.

How cool do they look? I'm sure the same old rubbish is in there but the new models are ace.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

A few images have appeared over on the Ammobunker.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

OOOOOh, very nice find, Jez.

I'm guessing the first is a Razordon. Very Nice. Reminds me of the Prison Hunter Things in Chronicles of Riddick. The Terradons themselves look really good - although I'm disappointed that they look like Dinosaurs with Wings, rather than Pterosaurs.

However, it looks from the last two links that the Stegadon comes with the option for an Engine of the Gods. I do like. Very much.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! Pteradon Riders who don't look like they're wearing potato-sack shirts! Definitely an improvement.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The picture with the kroxigor is interesting. I wonder if that's just for show, or if they're actually going to be part of a skink unit, and able to reach over the front rank's heads or something. It'd make them stupid scary good if that were the case, because you wouldn't be able to attack the kroxigor until all the skinks were dead...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I really dont remember if you could kill the Krox's back in 5th when that rule was around last time. One thing is sure tho, the Krox's themselves can strike even if positioned that way 

I actually think that I dont remember due to the fact that killing Skinks is so damn much easier then killing Krox's. So unlike some mega-killy unit charges in theyll rape the skink horde for CR and let the Krox's kill a few back and run them down instead:laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Terradons now can be ridden by Saurus. =D Just noticed that.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Are you serious Vaz? I didn't see that anywhere


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Terradons now can be ridden by Saurus. =D Just noticed that.


OOOOO! :shok: Don't tease me Vaz! It's not nice! God I hope that is the case.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

O_O He's right, theres a pic of one on the first page!!


----------

